# "Unexpected bombshell"



## Luis Suarez (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi. on 24 April 2013 I put a post up in this forum called "Unexpected bombshell" but I cannot find it. I can see notifications in my Gmail account but the link has been moved. 
There are a few reasons I want to see it. My marriage had just broken up and I got great advice on this thread from several users that I want to individually thank. I am now a stronger person for my experience, I got to keep my kids and home and got the cheating b***h out of my life for ever. Without this site and the advise I got from the users on this forum my life today would be in the gutter. 
Keep up the good work "TalkAboutMarriage" and if I can be of any help to a guy who has been recently cheated on I would love to pay it forward. It is such a difficult time - the ex does haunt you but you can get through it. 
If an admin can help me find this old thread I would be very grateful!!


----------

